# Weber River and City Creek Canyon 11-20



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Everyone bailed on me today. Aquaman, Lonefish, TyeDye all of them were a no go this morning. Being by myself I decided to try the Weber River again. 1st cast with the Gold Blue Fox size 2 got a nice 15 inch Brown Trout. Cast after cast was brown after brown. By 1 hour I had 6 fish with many more lost. Decided to hit Rockport. Tried fishing the dam..nodda...tried fishing mid reservoir....more nodda.....tried the inlet.....even more nodda! At rockport I threw my tackle box at them and never even got a bite! On my way home I decided to try a place that I have never fished before. Living next to City Creek Canyon for the 1st decade of my life I used to swim in the fishing holes as a kid in that canyon. 10 years later (today) I returned to rock the place. Found several waterfalls and bridge tunnels. At the 1st waterfall I watched brown trout jumping like salmon on their runs. There was no love for the gold blue fox so I switched to a silver bladed, black/grey boddied Roostertail and it was fish on...or should I say Brown on! Moved up the river and came up on a tunnel. Threw my gear in front of the tunnel and managed a small cutthroat trout. Decided to throw my gear in the tunnel and let it stall. Sure enough a 10 inch brown took the bait...or should I say spinner. Walked around fishing more holes with no results...and getting odd looks from joggers, dog walkers and mountain bikers. Maybe it was the fishing rod...maybe the hair...or maybe both? Found a great deep perfect hole and just as I was walking down to it a dog jumped into the water, ruining it for me. Went down to the bottom pond where I saw some small rising going on. Threw a couple of casts and managed another brown trout. Lost several others and felt/saw tons of bites on the spinner. Overall I got 6 Brown Trout from the Weber. Out of City Creek I managed 3 Browns and 1 cutthroat trout. For some reason the camera was not working all that well so the picture gallery is rather limited this time. Too bad because a nice buck and doe walked right next to me on the Weber when I had my camera out.

The 1st Brown Trout on the Weber









One of the smaller Browns I caught









Another good sized Brown Trout









Rockport from the dam









A City Creek Canyon Brown Trout


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh man I should have gone with you. Why is the bed the warmest in the morning? Oh well, next time I will be ready to get up early and slay them with ya! Just to think I as well overlooked City Creek when we would swim there in the summer months! Time for redemption!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like fun. City Creek looks like a gem.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Looks like fun. City Creek looks like a gem.


Can be...that is if the dogs do not beat you to the hole! Hard to believe I used to pass up fishing that place for so many years. That has to be the smallest river I have ever fished. Glad I hooked some fish for my troubles.


----------



## Georgeforuofu (Sep 19, 2011)

Has the Weber river cleared up yet? last time I was up there it was super murky


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Ya its actually been pretty good the last few times ive fished it. Just watch the flows.


----------

